# Why my user name is now more fitting than ever before!



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My appreciation of the music that is best played on the clavichord is now the central focus of my musical passion. Well, a lot of the music that I'm currently obsessed with is Elizebethan virginal music. But it sounds great on the clavichord! I'm nuts about William Byrd, John Bull, John Dowland, Thomas Tallis, Giles Farnaby, Orlando Gibbons, and mainlanders such as Sweelinck, Frescobaldi, Froberger, Purcell, Buxtehude, and more. 

Also, did you know Geminiani, the late Italian baroque composer wrote keyboard music? I am literally high on listening to and playing this music...

As much as I love the well tempered clavier, I'd take the Fitzwilliam Virginal book over it any day!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> My appreciation of the music that is best played on the clavichord is now the central focus of my musical passion. Well, a lot of the music that I'm currently obsessed with is Elizebethan virginal music. But it sounds great on the clavichord! I'm nuts about William Byrd, John Bull, John Dowland, Thomas Tallis, Giles Farnaby, Orlando Gibbons, and mainlanders such as Sweelinck, Frescobaldi, Froberger, Purcell, Buxtehude, and more.
> 
> Also, did you know Geminiani, the late Italian baroque composer wrote keyboard music? I am literally high on listening to and playing this music...
> 
> As much as I love the well tempered clavier, I'd take the Fitzwilliam Virginal book over it any day!


_Harumph_.

I have enjoyed a recording of selections from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book, performed on virginals, for longer than you have existed.

_Ahem-hmm-hmm_.

Have you tried playing some of the late Renaissance/ early Baroque Spanish keyboard music on the clavichord? I have no idea how well that works.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Have you tried playing some of the late Renaissance/ early Baroque Spanish keyboard music on the clavichord? I have no idea how well that works.


Can you name some of these spanish composers?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Can you name some of these spanish composers?


For starters:

Renaissance: Antonio and Hernando Cabezón (father and son)

Early Baroque: Cabanilles.

Look in classical composers.org for scores.

There are more whom I have heard, mostly on harpsichord; some appealed to me more than others. You may be able to find recordings and or scores of music by several of them. The form '_differencias_' seems fairly common. It's an early form of theme and variations.

[Edit: Igor Kipnis recorded an LP of early Spanish keyboard music. I don't know if it was ever transferred to CD.]


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Are they any chromatic fantasies in the pieces you listen/play ? If so, could you tell me their names ? Thanks 

I find the clavichord very strange. I think it might be the only instrument in classical music which is quieter than the guitar. But it has its charm. Are there many pieces which have been written with the clavichord in mind ? Or is the clavichord repertoire essentially harpsichord/virginal repertoire ?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My username does not suit me anymore. I have had to compose accessible works to please the conservative audience too many times this year.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My username does not suit me anymore. I have had to compose accessible works to please the conservative audience too many times this year.


Good.  ...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Clavichord is pretty cool. Not sure which is my favorite sound between the Organ, Harpsichord, and Clavichord. Great times for music between the late Renaissance through Early Classical.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Good.  ...


:scold: filler


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> :scold: filler


:lol: Sorry, but I'm one of the conservative audience members.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol: Sorry, but I'm one of the conservative audience members.


I'll soon change that.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll soon change that.


ut: I doubt it.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I like Avant-Garde as well though. So yeah I don't want Avant-Garde to end.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> ut: I doubt it.


I'll turn you into the second biggest *Ligeti* fanatic on this site. ut:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll turn you into the second biggest *Ligeti* fanatic on this site. ut:


Really? How are you going to manage that?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Really? How are you going to manage that?


It's all part of my master plan. :devil:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Watch the master go to work. He converted me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's all part of my master plan. :devil:





neoshredder said:


> Watch the master go to work. He converted me.


*Shakes head*

:lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> *Shakes head*
> 
> :lol:


You'll be surprised. Neoshredder went as far as buying Schnittke's complete symphonies. Schnittke is one composer I wish to be more familiar with.


----------

